# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Vì sao ngành game Hàn Quốc lại bắt đầu "giống" Trung Quốc?

## ghostdarkgs

Với tốc độ phát triển như vũ bão hiện nay, quy mô thị trường game mobile Trung Quốc đã chính thức vượt qua người hàng xóm là Hàn Quốc. Số tiền đầu tư khổng lồ của thị trường game Trung Quốc đều chảy vào lĩnh vực game mobile, và ngay cả ngành game mobile Hàn Quốc cũng đang ngày càng ỷ lại vào thị trường game mobile Trung Quốc. Đến nay, ngành game mobile Hàn Quốc đã bắt đầu phát triển những phương pháp “noi theo” ngành game mobile Trung Quốc, và đây cũng là một hiện tượng mà khó ai có thể ngờ tới.

Ảnh minh họa


Phát sinh hiện này không chỉ đơn giản do bản thân ngành game Hàn Quốc đang gặp khúc mắc ở phương hướng phát triển, mà nó còn đến từ chuyện nhân sĩ làm game Hàn Quốc đang quy kết Chính Phủ Hàn Quốc đã có những quy định pháp luật quá hà khắc và khô khăn đối với ngành game.
Dựa theo báo cáo mới được phát hành bởi GPC vào ngày 10 tháng 10 cho thấy, quy mô thị trường game Trung Quốc năm 2013 đã đạt 83,17 tỷ nhân dân tệ, tăng trưởng 38% so với cùng kỳ năm 2012, và gấp hơn 5 lần so với năm 2008. Trong đó, quy mô thị trường game client đạt 53,66 tỷ nhân dân tệ, chiếm 64,5% thị phần ngành game Trung Quốc.

Ảnh minh họa


Trong vài năm gần đây, số lượng người chơi game ở Trung Quốc cũng đã có sự gia tăng bùng nổ. Ở thời điểm năm 2008 thì số lượng người chơi game mới ở khoảng 67 triệu người, nhưng đến năm 2013 thì con số này tăng lên 495 triệu người, gấp 7,4 lần trong vòng 5 năm. Số lượng người sử dụng game mobile Trung Quốc cũng thuận theo đó mà tăng trưởng nhanh chóng, trong năm 2013 thì đã có 310 triệu người sử dụng, tăng 248,5% so với năm 2012. Hơn nữa, thu nhập thị trường game mobile Trung Quốc năm 2013 cũng đã đạt 11,2 tỷ nhân dân tệ, tăng 246,9% so với năm 2012.
Bên cạnh đó, dựa theo báo cáo của Viện chấn hưng văn hóa Hàn Quốc cho biết, quy mô thu nhập ngành game Hàn Quốc năm 2012 đạt 2,64 tỷ USD, trong đó thu nhập kiếm được từ thị trường Trung Quốc đã là 1,02 tỷ USD và giữ vai trò quan trọng trong chiến lược phát triển của ngành game Hàn Quốc.

Ảnh minh họa


Ở phương diện thu nhập từ xuất khẩu sản phẩm ra thị trường nước ngoài của ngành game Hàn Quốc, thị trường Trung Quốc đang chiếm tỷ lệ ngành càng cao. Từ năm 2008, Trung Quốc đã trở thành thị trường xuất khẩu quan trọng nhất của ngành game Hàn Quốc với tỷ lệ 26,7%, cao hơn hẳn so với Nhật Bản trước đây với 20,8%. Kể từ đó cho tới nay, con số này ngày càng được gia tăng, năm 2009 đạt 34,9%, năm 2010 đạt 37,1%, 2011 đạt 38,2%, năm 2012 đạt 38,6, và đến năm 2013 thì đã vượt hơn 40%. Ngày nay, tổng thu nhập của ngành game Hàn Quốc có đến gần 1/2 là tới từ thị trường Trung Quốc.
Thời gian gần đây, các doanh nghiệp lớn của Trung Quốc như Alibaba, Tencent… đều hướng về thị trường game Hàn Quốc để tiến hành đầu tư. Các chuyên gia từ ngành game Hàn Quốc chia sẻ rằng nếu cứ để hiện trạng này tiếp tục phát triển mạnh mẽ thì nhân tài và kỹ thuật của ngành game Hàn Quốc dần dần đều bị thị trường Trung Quốc lũng đoạn hết.

Ảnh minh họa


Tình trạng này đã đi đến mức không dễ gì giải quyết được bởi theo chính sách của ngành game Hàn Quốc thì mở rộng doanh thu lên cao đương nhiên là tốt, nhưng lại đang có phần ỷ lại quá vào thị trường Trung Quốc, cuối cùng dẫn tới chuyện sức ảnh hưởng của thị trường Trung Quốc ngày càng cao. Mặc dù hiện nay bàn chuyện ngành game Trung Quốc có thể thâu tóm thế giới là hẵng còn quá sớm, nhưng Alibaba, Tencent cùng nhiều doanh nghiệp lớn của Trung Quốc khác đều đang có tốc độ phát triển rất nhanh và đang ngày càng có tầm ảnh hưởng ở nước ngoài, nên khả năng trên không phải là hoàn toàn không có khả năng xảy ra.
Hơn nữa, Hàn Quốc có chính sách hà khắc đối với ngành game cũng góp phần khiến cho tình trạng trên diễn ra theo hướng tiêu cực hơn. Chính sách hiện nay của Hàn Quốc đã khiến cho nhiều tựa game nội địa không thể nào đi vào vận hành được, và khiến thị trường tư bản của các tập đoàn đầu tư game dần dần biến mất.

Ảnh minh họa


Ngược lại, nó đã tạo ra thêm nhiều cơ hội cho các doanh nghiệp game Trung Quốc có thể bỏ tiền đầu tư rồi mua lại những công ty game Hàn Quốc, và khiến game Trung Quốc thâm nhập vào thị trường Hàn Quốc ngày càng nhiều. Hiện nay, năng lực nghiên cứu và phát triển của ngành game Trung Quốc đã có phần ngang bằng và vượt trội hơn Hàn Quốc, trước đây đều là game Trung Quốc sao chép game Hàn Quốc, nhưng bây giờ thì tình thế đã có phần đảo ngược.
>>*Ngành game có vai trò quan trọng đối với kinh tế Mỹ*

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

UP3

----------

